# Simple Home theater system in the basement. Recommendations needed plz



## sharpd1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hello everyone. First time poster here.
first of all, i must say, reading some of these threads, i'm very impressed by your civility! lol definitely not what i'm used to seeing being on forums in general.

Ok, so here's what i've got:

a basement that's about 30ft long by 17 ft wide (roughly). I'm installing this equipment:

- BenQ MW526 WXGA 3200 Lumens 3D Ready Projector with HDMI 1.4A
- QualGear PRB-717-BLK Universal Ceiling Mount Projector Accessory
- Elite Screens Spectrum, 100-inch 16:9, 4K Home Theater Electric Motorized Drop Down Projection Projector Screen, ELECTRIC100H
- Vizio SB4051-C0 40" 5.1 Bluetooth Soundbar with Wireless Subwoofer (already installed as of yesterday)

I'm not really looking to change the items above, unless you tell me that there's something i've compeltely overlooked, or one of the products is absolutely junk.
I initially had bought a 65 dollar 120" pull down screen that happened to be 4:3 ratio...and also a sonicview projector that ended up needing about 15 ft distance (couldn't do that due to room config issues), hence the new equipment that was ordered above.


Any thoughts on the projector screen?
Any thoughts on the projector?


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Can't say much about the screen, other than it is priced low enough to make me consider buying one to replace my DIY screen.

If the BenQ MW526 gives you the Happy/$ quotient my BenQ W700 gives me, you'll be good. 

QualGear mounts are a favorite for LCD TVs at my job (and we have a lot of them), and they seem to do the job nicely without being too expensive. 

I'd think with a screen/PJ, and a room as large as yours, that the soundbar/sub combo will be the first thing you'll upgrade. Lots of room for improvement there, depending on budget. I'm not saying this due to any lack of quality in this particular product... but with ~4000cu ft of room to fill, the hardware that system brings to the table is a little thin. If all you're after is the ability to hear the audio track, I'm sure it will do that job. But if you want to experience it with an appreciable amount of depth, don't be surprised if you find yourself underwhelmed.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd say the screen size overshadows the audio significantly, but if it looks and sounds good to you you're all set.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

DqMcClain more eloquently said what I was going to. A soundbar on a 100" screen is like the factory speakers in a 52" lcd TV. Movies will look amazing, but the sound may even take away from the experience, and I agree you will likely be upgrading soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b bos37 (May 30, 2011)

To put it simple, yes you indeed have overlooked on the sound system.
Having a dedicated HT room with with a sound bar greatly undermines the total experience.And by looking at your video set up,you should seriously look into investing in more in your sound system.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

If I had a 30 x 17 room at my disposal and a little extra money, I would go for a good sound ht system 5.1 or 5.2 at least . With this space, so many choices to place 5 speakers and 2 subs that could give you a fantastic Sound Stage and image.
My personnal opinion only.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

I would agree completely with the other posters regarding sound. Tests have been done that conclusively demonstrate that sound quality is actually more important to people than picture quality, which is the opposite of what I would have thought. Soundbars are mainly for space challenged rooms, and a dedicated space such as yours should have high quality speakers to go along with a good projected image.

/forums/home-audio-speakers


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Count me in the fold that's saying.. Your scrimping too much on your sound system and I think you may regret the decision later.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll join the bandwagon here in saying audio matters.


----------

